# Proper Loft ventilation air flow



## dovebirds (Apr 23, 2015)

I am so confused Ventilation air flow:
In these pictures Air comes from the Top and bellow is the wire mesh....
Wont this cause Cold air to blow on the Pigeons?
Also with this WIre mesh how do you clean the droppings ?

Can someone please give better understanding?
Thanks
Nico


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Everyone seems to agree the more air the better . Higher off the ground , 18 inches if I am correct . Plenty of air circulation inside without any cross ventilation that would cause a draft on the birds . Wire mesh floor for ventilation , dryness and cleanliness making it easy to clean . A hard bristle brush would probably work well for the wire mesh with using a scraper everywhere else . Lattice going around the bottom of the loft like a skirt , to prevent any animals from living under there , hiding there ... Power roof air vents could be used , or just a wind turbine if there is an updraft . Where I am much is impossible due to the dampness at certain times of the year . You see you want as much air as possible without drafts or dampness to get the birds sick . Hope that helped .
Kurps


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

It is a beautiful loft !
Kurps


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey Nico,
Beautiful loft.
Many established fanciers use fans at the ceiling with exhaust vents near floor. The dander and stuff doesn't fill the air rather gets pushed out through vents as I've seen on youtube. Like propigeonloft and many others. I wouldn't blow air air and air on my birds blindly cuz' someone tells me to. A loft is meant to be a place where birds are protected from sun,rain,winter,blizzards and stuff. I would like my loft to be well ventilated but not open enough to let my birds face adversities of weather.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

On a poultry site, I read an article by a bench of vets who beautifully described the ventilation stuff, sheltered area, where to place feeders and stuff. I couldn't find the article now,I'll try if I find it


----------

